# Thanksgiving in the Woods



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

We had our annual family gathering in our favorite Georgia State Park. There were 6 RVs with our family there camped all week long. We had about 40-45 folks there for Thanksgiving meal on Thursday. It was a great time with all the kids having a blast playing in the woods and grown ups sitting around campfires. One evening we all gathered at one site and watched National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation eating peanuts, popcorn and drinking coffee and hot chocolate. Here are some pics.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks absolutely fantastic Pay! I need to join your family


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Bigfisherman said:


> Looks absolutely fantastic Pay! I need to join your family


I'm putting myself up for adoption!...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

That is awesome! Looks like yall had a blast.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks y'all, it was a great time!


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

That's what its all about Pay!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks runincode. We are blessed to have such a large and close family.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

EXCELLENT ... Man, I bet that was a GREAT time !!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Looks fine Pay. You can get away with less than perfect in a setting like that. Makes a cooks life easier.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

That is my kind of Thanksgiving, especially if deer hunting is in the mix. I miss those days.


----------

